# I noticed fries in my tank but have a problem!



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

So i wake up today, about to perform a water change in my currently cycling 21 gallon and i noticed 3 (there might even be more) red comet platies fries. Some of them were swimming and some were hiding in the gravel. Cool yeah but the problem is I have only 1 tank which is cycling so the water is toxic and baby fish should be sensible. I can't put them in another container as I don't have another filter.
Do you think they can make it or will they die because of the cycle?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You can get a big container with water from the fries tank.Catch the fries and put them in the container.You don't need a filter for now.They can survive.
If you are afraid of them suffocating you could add some live plants in the container.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

okay thank you, i have a small fish bowl that my mom got from her work. I will put them inside. Do you know how i should take care of them? I mean water changes, feeding, how much time before filter and all?


----------



## lakemalawifish (Nov 24, 2012)

Good Morning Whiskey, things have been busy in your tank I see  I just sent you a PM with a few suggestions. Did you mix a little Whiskey in that last water change? Looks like there's been a party going on  Talk with you soon my friend


----------

